

Rand Paul Couldn't Be More Wrong About Unemployment Insurance - jasonlmk
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2013/12/rand-paul-couldnt-be-more-wrong-about-unemployment-insurance/282144/

======
a3n
I was on unemployment, for much longer than I felt safe with. I went into one
extension, as I recall.

I found a job before UI expired for me. I took it. Because life on
unemployment sucks. And anyone receiving unemployment worked before they
received it, so they have something to compare life on unemployment with an
employed life.

Most people would take employed, given the choice, and UI helps people make it
to the next job. UI also gives people a chance to hold out for something
closer to what they're qualified for, instead of "anyjob." Once you've taken
anyjob (assuming they'll take you), it's extremely difficult to look for a
better quality job.

UI is not just keeping people afloat, it's a buffer to encourage more people
to be maximally employed rather than "merely" employed.

I could have taken a job as a sign waver. Instead, I waited, and I'm making a
great contribution (IMO) to the medical devices industry. I'm helping to save
lives, rather than drawing them in to a fast food joint and shortening their
lives (and mine).

------
SamReidHughes
And you couldn't be more wrong about submitting this to Hacker News.

~~~
MaysonL
A reminder from the guidelines: [That link at the bottom of most pages, my
emphasis added ]

" _Please don 't submit comments complaining that a submission is
inappropriate for the site._ If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag
it by going to its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will
see this; there is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't
also comment that you did."

~~~
SamReidHughes
The guidelines are wrong.

------
sharemywin
I'm glad to see an article with graphs and figures to back up opinion.

